# Rocket and versalab, home from home



## coffeechap

Having degunged my newly acquired versalab (cheers Ron) and brought it back up to beautiful, I thought I might share some photos of my home from home set up...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Sweet!

........


----------



## ronsil

The Versalab hasn't looked like that for years. Lovely to see.

Interested to hear your opinion of it in use. The results I'm talking about compared to your other machines.

Really hope you enjoy it.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Nice which rocket?


----------



## coffeechap

Here a few more of your old beauty Ron


----------



## coffeechap

Giotto evoluzione, so the rotary hx


----------



## ronsil

Info, if you don't know the machine - It is not gold plated as it looks in the photo, thats just the lighting/contrast control


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Nice I was checking that out but I think I won't be happy now without better temperature control no matter how pretty the machine.


----------



## Soll

Have you tried the Versalab with the L1 yet Dave?


----------



## coffeechap

ronsil said:


> Info, if you don't know the machine - It is not gold plated as it looks in the photo, thats just the lighting/contrast control


No ron that's what polishing does.


----------



## ronsil

Tell me that's never gold under that top metal?????. Polishing I understand but turning a metal into gold beats me.


----------



## 4515

that looks very nice


----------



## DavidBondy

ronsil said:


> Tell me that's never gold under that top metal?????. Polishing I understand but turning a metal into gold beats me.


I bet CC turns water into wine as well! Most humans only do it the other way!!

DB


----------



## Daren

It looks stunning Dave.

Gis a call if you can please - I can't get though on your mobile?


----------



## 4515

DavidBondy said:


> I bet CC turns water into wine as well! Most humans only do it the other way!!
> 
> DB


He started with an MC2 and polished it into the versalab


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Looks lovely. Still undecided between the versalab and hg one. Think the hg will win it (for now).

Very interested to know what you think of the versalab.


----------



## Wobin19

Very nice too. That's an awesome looking grinder.


----------



## Daren

Wobin19 said:


> Very nice too. That's an awesome looking grinder.


Oh yeah - there's a grinder in the picture.... I didn't notice it as I to busy looking at the Rocket. Mmmmm


----------



## Wobin19

Unlike you Daren, I did not like to say, being a Rocket owner myself&#8230;. nope I can't hold it in - Phoaaar!


----------



## Daren

Wobin19 said:


> Unlike you Daren, I did not like to say, being a Rocket owner myself&#8230;. nope I can't hold it in - Phoaaar!


We need a "hi five" button


----------



## CallumT

Nice, Those Carrot Orange Inkers really suit that reclaimed Iroko worktop.

I met the Versalab briefly midweek; safe to say it would have been nice to have a play for longer!


----------



## truegrace

very nice! i def need a better set up, need to start saving


----------



## Orangertange

that is one nice looking grinder, where's the best place to buy one? .....Just so I can window shop,....... as I'm not spending any more money on coffee stuff,

but it is shiny


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Orangertange said:


> that is one nice looking grinder, where's the best place to buy one? .....Just so I can window shop,....... as I'm not spending any more money on coffee stuff,
> 
> but it is shiny


Versalab site. Hide your credit card though - the price will make you gulp.


----------



## ronsil

Latest total price including shipping is circa £2200


----------



## Orangertange

The Systemic Kid said:


> Versalab site. Hide your credit card though - the price will make you gulp.


Yeah just like the adrenalin rush of holding my finger over the buy button


----------



## iroko

Very nice cc.


----------



## Jason1wood

Lovely grinder but I love seeing that Rocket. Still going back and forth between rocket and Brewtus.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

CallumT said:


> Nice, Those Carrot Orange Inkers really suit that reclaimed Iroko worktop.


I'm glad it wasn't just me thinking that.









Great looking machine Dave!


----------



## Xpenno

Looks the business mate! Congrats on the new purchase


----------



## gman147

Rocket now instead of L1?


----------



## coffeechap

gman147 said:


> Rocket now instead of L1?


No chance! The rocket is not a patch on the l1 hence why this is home from home, l1 still on my bench with ek43 and hg1


----------



## gman147

Next time i'm up chelt way ill swing by mate


----------



## fluffykiwi

nice, nice nice.

looks almost unused. im also interested to hear about the vesalab, especially the retention.....


----------



## coffeechap

Ha ha what retention?


----------



## ronsil

Retention??? with a Versalab - Doesn't happen:act-up:


----------



## coffeechap

The Versalab, HG1 and EK43 are probably the only top end grinders that I hae used that have almost zero retention (less than .2 gram)


----------



## EricC

coffeechap said:


> The Versalab, HG1 and EK43 are probably the only top end grinders that I hae used that have almost zero retention (less than .2 gram)


The Elektra Nino is not too bad either regarding grinds retention as it has six sweepers in the grind chamber as compared to the usual three, and possibly the shortest exit throat of any of the titan grinders .


----------



## coffeechap

I really was not impressed with the niño, it still retains coffee like most conicals, if you put a light roast in it stalls as the motor is underpowered and the exit Shute is poorly made, but apart from that the grind consistency is not bad.


----------



## EricC

coffeechap said:


> I really was not impressed with the niño, it still retains coffee like most conicals, if you put a light roast in it stalls as the motor is underpowered and the exit Shute is poorly made, but apart from that the grind consistency is not bad.


Yes, i remember your PM to me. I take it that you did not get a satisfactory resolution to the difficulties you were having with the Nino you had. Yes, all of the titan class conical grinders retain some grinds but in tests done on HomeBarista the Nino retained the least, and I have found that a quick one second purge clears this out. I have ground pre-roasted blends from HasBean, Square Mile, Workshop Coffee, Black Cat and 49th Parallel without difficulty in both of the Nino's i have owned and never had a problem. I have just measured my Nino with the UK equivalent of a Kill-A-Watt power socket and saw maximum reading of 1167W so would hardly call the motor underpowered. I have also never had a problem with the exit chute, however i have heard of one owner having difficulties after allowing coffee to back up the exit chute requiring a strip down.

You are most welcome to visit should you be in the area of South Liverpool to give mine a try and share a coffee. And should you wish to bring the L1 with you &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

All the best

Eric


----------

